# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Бали?

## Natalia k

Харе Кришна!

А на Бали есть кто-нибудь? Отзовитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://iskconindonesia.com/tag/bali/  Там есть храм ИСККОН, но тамошние преданные на этот сайт вряд ли ходят. Не уверен, есть ли там русские. Хотя они уже везде есть...

----------


## Natalia k

Спасибо! Ссылка очень интересная.

----------


## Елена З.

Харе Кришна преданные! 
Для меня этот вопрос сейчас тоже актуален. Удалось ли кому то , с того времени, посетить храм ИСКОН на Бали?

----------

